# Clonare una Gentoo da un disco all'altro? [Risolto]

## binhos

Cari amici del forum,

posseggo un pc che monta tre hardisk:

sda = sda1 /boot (ext2) ; sda2 swap ; sda3 / (ext3)   ovvero: dove risiede  la mia Gentoo

sdb = spazio libero non partizionato

sdc = sdc1 partizione ntfs con foto, mp3 ecc...

avrei la necessità di trasportare la Gentoo dal disco sda a quello sdb (che è molto più capiente)

secondo voi se creo tre partizioni su sdb, creo il filesystem con mke2fs, mke2fs -j e mkswap e le monto su /media/sdb1 /media/sdb2 /media/sdb3 mi basta rsync per clonarle coi rispettivi di sda?

potrei dare:

rsync -v -u /boot/* /media/sdb1

rsync -v -u /* /media/sdb3

e poi aggiornare solo GRUB e /etc/fstab

Secondo voi funzionerebbe?

Se la mia idea è malsana, come potrei clonare?

Grazie e ciao

FabrizioLast edited by binhos on Thu May 14, 2009 5:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cloc3

attenzione che rsync è nato per trasferimenti da remoti.

di conseguenza l'opzione -a che ti servirebbe non include le opzioni -H, [-X] e -A che talora servono per realizzare un clone perfetto.

inoltre, un semplice cp -a risulta più veloce, perchè evita di preparare in ram una lista preventiva dei file da trasferire, come fa invece rsync. 

un secondo appunto va posto a quello che copy: non devi trasferire i file virtuali, tipo proc e sys, per ottenere questo risultato. la cosa migliore è rimontare la partizione di root in una sottocartella, tipo /mnt/root_fisica e trasferire quel contenuto. Ancora più pulito (ma non essenziale), accedere al fle system da clonare con un SO esterno, tipo cdrom o chiavetta usb. Evita il rischio di modificare la partizione di root durante la copia (per quanto marchiano. è un errore che si commette facilmente).

Fai un test di funzionamento prima di cancellare la partizione di origine. La swap si può preparare in un secondo momento (talora se ne può proprio fare a meno).

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che la discussione è già già stata fatta e che gli hardlink sono un male ti faccio notare che tra le tante cose è buona norma lasciare la struttura statica di dev sul disco quindi il consiglio di usare un livecd è doppiamente valido.

----------

## binhos

Grazie per i consigli,

clonare Gentoo è stato facilissimo, non me l'aspettavo  :Smile: 

Descrivo di seguito la procedura che ho effettuato, chissà non giovi ad altri.

Ho avviato il LiveCD da root e ho montato sda1 sda3 sdb1 sdb3 rispettivamente in /media/sda1 /media/sda3 /media/sdb1 /media/sdb3 ; la swap non l'ho toccata (sda2 che diventa sdb2)

poi ho dato

cp -a -v /media/sda1/* /media/sdb1/

cp -a -v /media/sda3/* /media/sdb3/

ho atteso una mezz'ora che  finisse di copiare

ho modificato /media/sdb3/etc/fstab sostituendo sda con sdb dove presente

ho modificato /media/sda1/grub/menu.lst inserendo una nuova voce identica a quella di avvio di Gentoo precedente, sostituendo (hd0,0) con (hd1,0) e root=/dev/sda3 con root=/dev/sdb3

Ho riavviato scegliendo dal menu del bootloader il nuovo sistema clonato...et voilà: tutto a meraviglia! Gentoo-copia è nell'altro hardisk

Adesso la testo per una settimana e appena mi sento più sicuro cancello l'originale.

Grazie di nuovo per i consigli: utilizzare la Gentoo non è solo gratificante di per sè, ma anche per le piacevoli persone di questo forum  :Smile: 

Ciao

Fabrizio

----------

## binhos

SUBENTRATO PROBLEMA:

leggendo le pagine di man di cp, ho notato l'opzione -p che serve a preservare permessi, ownership dei file e data di creazione.

Non avendola usata, adesso nella mia Gentoo-clone, un utente normale può scrivere e cancellare dentro tutta / indiscriminatamente  :Sad: 

Credo si risolvi rifacendo tutta la copia con l'aggiunta di -p ; ora vado a lavorare, più tardi riprovo e vi faccio sapere come è andata

Ciao

Fabrizio

----------

## cloc3

 *binhos wrote:*   

> SUBENTRATO PROBLEMA:
> 
> leggendo le pagine di man di cp, ho notato l'opzione -p 

 

dovevi usare l'opzione -a, che incorpora in una tutte le opzioni necessarie ai tuoi scopi.

 *man cp wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        -a, --archive
> 
>               same as -dR --preserve=all
> ...

 

... e dovevi preservare la partizione vecchia fino a verifica compiuta.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

se non hai seguito almeno la seconda delle due opzioni, sei in brutte acque.

un emerge -e world dovrebbe sistemare molte cose, ma non ti garantirei nulla.

----------

## binhos

Ah! Allora sono a posto! ho usato proprio l'opzione -a.

Non mi ero accorto che l'utente con cui ho fatto le prove aveva i permessi di amministratore, per questo poteva scrivere in tutta la radice.

Scusate per il falso allarme, aggiorno il titolo del post con risolto

Grazie di nuovo  :Smile: 

----------

